
Whitespace Language - rumcajz
http://wiki.c2.com/?WhitespaceLanguage
======
daly
I posted a whitespace language a couple years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14882214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14882214)

The example code is at [http://daly.axiom-
developer.org/hello.w](http://daly.axiom-developer.org/hello.w)

Note that there actually IS code on the page, you just can't see it as it
consists only of spaces and tabs.

